# Candy Grow anyone?



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

:ciao:  friends....Yes its time for another fun Grow..this one to be done in a candy container..I am doing 2..one in a mini M & M cantainer..and a Good and Plenty small looking Milk carton..I am going to wait b4 placeing bean.. and collect some players..so please who ever wants to play..Go to the candy section at the store and buy something..or  steal the kids 's stuff:rofl:



*Players*

*4u2sm0ke*...I need Help!!!

*Yum **Yum*...Good Luck!!!!

*Ukgirl420*...Good Luck!!!!

*pcduck*...Good Luck

*The Crazy Vancouver Guy*....Good Luck


----------



## Sin inc (Jan 1, 2009)

can't wait to see some of the plants in full grow.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd opt to steal the kids treats... I love getting first dibs on the Halloween candy each year!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

Vegs said:
			
		

> I'd opt to steal the kids treats... I love getting first dibs on the Halloween candy each year!


 

:rofl:  yeah  me too...I tell them..."you wont like that one"  :giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 1, 2009)

*hi 4u count me in on this one too :giggle:
*


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Jan 1, 2009)

Candy, mmmmmmmmmmm a delight when i'm ripped haha, hope it goes well.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 2, 2009)

*Count me in too 4u, still looking for a candy dispencer :hubba:*


----------



## andy52 (Jan 2, 2009)

dang,i wish i had some bag seed.i would join in myself.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 5, 2009)

*My entry - I could not find the same m&m container I have the perfect bean 4 this*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 6, 2009)

*ok  my containers ready just need to put in a bean to germ  
ready when you are guys :48:


*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 7, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends..sure would be nice to get some more   but  okay  Lets get  this candy a growing..How ever you germ..lol..I will put bean in soil  on Friday..Good Luck everyone!!!


*Yum **Yum*...I seen that carton too...i just love Black Licorice tho..Good luck..oh  and you may want to start your now:rofl:   j/k 

*UKgirl*...:heart:  Good luck  My litttle UKgirl  :giggle:



:bong::bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 7, 2009)

I need to get some candy. I will send a pic and be ready to germ on Friday:bolt::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Yum **Yum*...I seen that carton too...i just love Black Licorice tho..Good luck..oh  and you may want to start your now:rofl:   j/k



:rofl: *no kidding  all righty Friday it is :hubba: good luck to us all :aok:
*


			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> I need to get some candy. I will send a pic and be ready to germ on Friday



*Great to have you in ths grow pc :hubba:
*


			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *ok  my containers ready just need to put in a bean to germ *
> * ready when you are guys*


*
And goodluck to you UK *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 7, 2009)

*Thanks 4 u  and ,, bubblegum 


,,,good to see you aboard pcduck :hubba:


goodluck and green mojo for ladies everyone :48: :bong2:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I am getting ready to go to town. Any suggestions on what kind of candy I should get? I am not a big candy eater. Although I do like "Reese's Cups"

Does some candy have more nutes than others?..    :rofl:

I will post a pic when I get back.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I am back from town and I have a bunch of candy to eat.I think I am getting sick from eating too much candy..:doh: 

I am going to try 2 candy grows if that is ok?
One in a M&M bag(if it doesn't rip all the way)
2nd one in a Mentos gum case. See pictures


I will be ready to plant by Friday morning


----------



## dubblehue (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to try growing in a thimble.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well I am back from town and I have a bunch of candy to eat.I think I am getting sick from eating too much candy..:doh:
> 
> I am going to try 2 candy grows if that is ok?
> One in a M&M bag(if it doesn't rip all the way)
> ...



*I like Mentos :hubba: mmmmMentosss  I wish I could have found one of those,  the bag will be fun to watch *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 8, 2009)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> I'm going to try growing in a thimble.


 
I thought about that too, dubble... I'm kinda the crazy fart that got my friends here to start growing in unique things... I started with a 2oz shotglass grow, and am now doing a 1oz and 0.5oz shotglass grow... I thought about the thimble myself, but didn't have one, so I just used a bottle cap off a 40oz bottle of booze... I used my old, old bagseed, and nothing ever grew,  so I abandoned it in favour of looking after all my other stuff I got going on... 

anyways, ya... it's kewl to see others joining in with us doing these unique/strange grows   

ya, 4u... I still haven't found anything to grow in for the Toy Grow, nore do I think I have any candy containers... (I buy my candy in *BULK *cuz I'm a candy fiend ... so all the bags are like 1Kg bags...:giggle... but... how about a granola bar wrapper?... I get the chocolate covered grannola bars... so they are kinda like chocolate bars, so... ya... that's a pretty different item...:hubba: 

I think I'll give it a go with that, and I'll use one of my beans, so chances are, something will pop soon... oh...   and I found something to use for the toy grow, too :hubba: ... how do you like this?... I think it's a novelty smoke holder...


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 8, 2009)

*:giggle: That is a cool container *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 8, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well I am back from town and I have a bunch of candy to eat.I think I am getting sick from eating too much candy..:doh:
> 
> I am going to try 2 candy grows if that is ok?
> One in a M&M bag(if it doesn't rip all the way)
> ...


 

*You can allways send the candy of here  *

*esp that  pink m&m bag ...that is so cool ,,,they havnt hit our  shores yet  *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *You can allways send the candy of here  *
> 
> *esp that  pink m&m bag ...that is so cool ,,,they havnt hit our  shores yet  *



lol..What did your mother tell you about accepting candy from strangers..:hubba:...lol I wish I would have..I think I am having a sugar rush/high and feeling ill from it. I don't eat much candy.

They had like 6 different assortments of packages for Valentine Day.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> lol..What did your mother tell you about accepting candy from strangers..:hubba:...lol


 

*I didnt listen   :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 9, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well I am back from town and I have a bunch of candy to eat.I think I am getting sick from eating too much candy..:doh:
> 
> I am going to try 2 candy grows if that is ok?
> One in a M&M bag(if it doesn't rip all the way)
> ...


 

Sweeeeeeet  i am doing 2 as well...Are you putting Holes in the m&m bag?  and if so how?  I seen those mentos...when I did my GREEN GIANT grow..I dumped the green beens in the trash..i dont like them.. ..thanks for playing  Good luck  and here:bong1:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm up and running with my candy and toy grows...


----------



## pcduck (Jan 9, 2009)

I put mine to bed right before lights out at 10:00a.m.
Will snap a pic at 10 tonight and post.:aok:


*4u2sm0ke* I just put knife slices throughout the bag, just hope it holds up


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 9, 2009)

*I am planted and ready to go :hubba: I used a Mango bean this time (I am pretty sure it popped fast) forget those Afgahn/Mazars :holysheep: (the toy grow one is a ugly duckling)*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 9, 2009)

*mines also in ,,,,ill post pics when we break soil :watchplant:


:48:    :48:   :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 10, 2009)

here is my start, will post another when they break ground


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a sprout in my Mentos, nothing in the M&M's.
I will post a pic when the Mentos is standing at attention
I tried taking a pic but didn't come out either to small or my cam is junk or both?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:ciao:  friends..I got another " *Micheal Jackson* " :rofl:  and I placed my M&M container in the film canister for support..I keep knocking it over..*Yum Yum*.:ciao:.I Bet that Larger one would have really had trouble standing on its own:giggle:  



*Duck*..*Crazy*...How those Wrapers holding up?  


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have a sprout in my Mentos, nothing in the M&M's.
> I will post a pic when the Mentos is standing at attention
> I tried taking a pic but didn't come out either to small or my cam is junk or both?


 


I say Both    :bolt::bong:   Rookie


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I am......... M&M's are having a hard time standing on their own, keeps wanting to fall over.

I may have to help my sprout. There is a big clump of dirt on it. Sorta over-soaked the little Mentos thing to much


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

put it in a small cup  while its growing..take it out to take pics..remember to water very lightly..:rofl:  i bet Crazy  doesnt even have drain holes..He doesnt give them enough to leak out:giggle:  i am curious to see these wrapers after 6 weeks:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

My "wrapper" is a bag. You got a whole bunch of M&M's in it.(Enough to get ill:rofl

I am just not use to working with something that small. Just a little water..gotcha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> My "wrapper" is a bag. You got a whole bunch of M&M's in it.(Enough to get ill:rofl
> 
> I am just not use to working with something that small. Just a little water..gotcha


 
Is that a big bag of candy?  whats the weight on it?  Im going to get a small M&M bag today..My Son will eat the candy ..when i said stick it in a cup..i was talking about a small bag of candy:rofl:  that looks like a 1 lb bag..no wonder you got sick


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Well mine broke soil and heres the very exciting pic  :giggle:






:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Is that a big bag of candy?  whats the weight on it?  Im going to get a small M&M bag today..My Son will eat the candy ..when i said stick it in a cup..i was talking about a small bag of candy:rofl:  that looks like a 1 lb bag..no wonder you got sick




Yes that is the big bag that is at all the stores.
I got it for the Valentine Day Pictures on the outside, thought it was cute :rofl:
It wasn't to cute when I was feeling like crap:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 11, 2009)

:rofl:...*Duck*..you R to funny man..thanks for beeing here..Im going to get one of those small bags..yours break soil yet?


*UKgirl420*..:heart:  another Beautifull start..


Wishing *Everyone *nothing but Females:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* No break of the ground in the M&M's yet, will check at 10pm.est, that is lights on for me My veg box it inside my flower room:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats *UKgirl420* and my we all have females.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 11, 2009)

Since no one else is going to ask I guess I have to. That crazy vancouver guy, where did you get that tin and what was originally in it? :rofl:

Everything looks great, keep it up!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a Doctor is the house?....My Mentos baby was coming in upside down and twirled. Had to pull the head and bury the root. Hopefully a speedy recovery is in the near future.

M&M bag nothing


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 11, 2009)

*Hasn't poked its head but she (hopefully) did sprout (I poked around) my laptop will not b done till the middle of the week *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 12, 2009)

hey *Yum*  My M&M hasn't broke ground yet either If it doesn't sprout it would be the first out of this bubba/kush bag seed. 7 did already They seem to be pretty potent.

 My Mentos looks like a corkscrew:rofl::bolt::bong:


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm down once I free up some room in the cabinet. Got one of those Baby Bottle Pop containers sitting around....


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Since no one else is going to ask I guess I have to. That crazy vancouver guy, where did you get that tin and what was originally in it? :rofl:
> 
> Everything looks great, keep it up!


 
I got the tin at a wharehouse liquidator place... for a buck or two, I think it was... it was empty... just noticed it and thought it was cute... I kept my extra packs of rolling papers in it.

well... the granola wrapper did a tumble off the shelf today and split open  ... so it's toast 

my toy grow is still going tho...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Since no one else is going to ask I guess I have to. That crazy vancouver guy, where did you get that tin and what was originally in it? :rofl:
> 
> Everything looks great, keep it up!


 

I see these be4...they hold condoms..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is there a Doctor is the house?....My Mentos baby was coming in upside down and twirled. Had to pull the head and bury the root. Hopefully a speedy recovery is in the near future.
> 
> M&M bag nothing


 


i had this happen b4..:rofl:  didnt know what way it wanted to grow..Keep us posted


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I see these be4...they hold condoms..


 
like I said, buddy... it held my ROLLING PAPERS... why would *I* have/need condoms? ? ?

... the palm sisters don't like me using 'em....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 12, 2009)

Because you put your rolling papers in there?  IDK..I know I seen those at a sex toy shop..:lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

fine... it's the *Condom Can* grow....

_Edit:  damn it!... is that how u spell it?... I don't know... I don't use them...._


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

better?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

:rofl:  are those "ribbed" ?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

how should I know?... I never use them 

that was from the last time I had some bedroom athletics... it never got used and she left it behind... she forgot all about it after the foreplay and didn't even mention it....:hubba:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

well i would not use that then  they have an expiration date  like your food:rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

hey man... it's not like it's from the 90's...:holysheep:  

lol... the expiration date is 2011


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use it either, but I don't have a good reason like expiration dates.:banana: :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

Grow a  KULT in one:rofl:  CRAZY!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 13, 2009)

in the can, I am... in the condomn itself... no... it's lubricated....


----------



## Thorn (Jan 13, 2009)

hey guys, some funny looking pots to grow in here :giggle: 

Y'all know i'd join in if i had more room.. I think its time the boyfriend built me a grow room :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 13, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey guys, some funny looking pots to grow in here :giggle:
> 
> Y'all know i'd join in if i had more room.. I think its time the boyfriend built me a grow room :hubba:


 

I think so too


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

Jeez * TCVG* and *4u2sm0ke* those are some funny posts.:rofl:


Well anyway my M&M bag sprouted and it looks like the Mentos will survive also.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 13, 2009)

*excellent news on the :baby: duck ,
fine pair u have there :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 13, 2009)

I got a question.Are we gonna veg these candies or go into 12/12 right away, when we are all popped.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 14, 2009)

:ciao:  how ever you chose my friend..Im going to veg these as long as i can..But  mine seem to be male when I go flower soon..Just let everyone know:aok::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 15, 2009)

I put mine both in 12/12 mode. 

That one in the Mentos is one tough sprout, I don't know how many times it has been knocked over already.:rofl:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 15, 2009)

*Here is my progress as of last night* * I remember on my last grow this strain stayed really small - I had the 1 ladie I got on 2 milk crates  ...* 

*It is also on 12/12*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 15, 2009)

Very Nice *Yum Yum*.Thats a strawberry...yummy!!...I use Milk crates too..:bolt::bong:  Its friday in UK..:lama:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 16, 2009)

yeah its friday alright!!! Frisky friday woohoo!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

:ciao:  I added a few more so we will have a full CANDY  isle :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Well guys i thought that seeing as though you all have 2 or more    i,d better add another one so here they both are 


*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 19, 2009)

Beans are a popping:yay:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 20, 2009)

*And here is my little whopper *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 20, 2009)

*looking good yum yum ,,,,are u balancing that on your knee?
:48:                          :bong2:                            :48:*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *looking good yum yum ,,,,are u balancing that on your knee?
> :48:                          :bong2:                            :48:*



It does look like it...that could have gone horrible wrong:holysheep:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Good work *YumYum*:aok:

I think it is an arm of a chair or sofa, that is my guess *Ukgirl420*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*yea well i sticking with knee :rofl:
*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *looking good yum yum ,,,,are u balancing that on your knee?*
> *:48: :bong2: :48:*


 

*Yes, I am balancing it on my knee, I was sitting on my stool in front of my tent, it was easy. *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

*haha i knew i was right :woohoo: ,,,it was thorn and duck making me feel i was wrong  :fid: :giggle: im going to edit my last post hahahha*


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

eh??? I agreed with ya UKgirl!!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Ha  ha ha hh ah  a duck that thinks:rofl:  

ow well I have been know to be wrong before:holysheep:  

I shall send the:batman: signal. :bolt::bong2:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Yes, I am balancing it on my knee, I was sitting on my stool in front of my tent, it was easy. *





Nothing on my knee is easy....I have knocked Mrs. McMentos over numerous times with my elbow.... I don't think micro growing will be on my resume:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *   ..... im going to edit my last post hahahha*





I want to edit my brain:rofl::rofl::bolt::bong2:


----------



## Thorn (Jan 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I want to edit my brain:rofl::rofl::bolt::bong2:



I want some of whatever your smoking


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thorn said:
			
		

> It does look like it...that could have gone horrible wrong:holysheep:





> Thorn    eh??? I agreed with ya UKgirl!!!


 

*:rofl: :giggle: sorry Thorn  i took your first post as sarcasim :ignore: its only know im stoned i can read it properly  


well i still blame the duck *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

They have acknowledged the :batman: signal and sent the following reply 





> *_uck the Duck,_uck the Duck*


 :rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 21, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> They have acknowledged the :batman: signal and sent the following reply  :rofl:





> Quote:
> *_uck the Duck,_uck the Duck*


 

:rofl: *seriuosly funny :rofl:*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 21, 2009)

Ever since I started this candy grow, I look a candy containers in a whole new way :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 24, 2009)

On my candy grow I still only have the first set of leaves yet

*4u2sm0ke* you must bleed *GREEN* with the way you can get those bean growing so fast.


----------



## Thorn (Jan 24, 2009)

hows your toxic doing 4u??

those babies there look good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks *Thorn*...I took some pics Last night but didnt like the way they came out..I will take some more today 4U..I see you and Boyfriend..I know his name just dont remember how to spell it sorry..Have a great Saturday:bolt::bong:


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 24, 2009)

*Not looking like yours 4u :holysheep: - prolly slowed up a little since I switched them to the new tent.*

*I also fed a very weak mix too... what tha hell it is all fun and experience *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Looking good guys :heart:
im having issues  with one of mine ,,,cameras dead at the mo pics up later when it s recharged 

:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 24, 2009)

yumyumbubblegum said:
			
		

> *Not looking like yours 4u :holysheep: - prolly slowed up a little since I switched them to the new tent.*
> 
> *I also fed a very weak mix too... what tha hell it is all fun and experience *


 
:ciao:  happy Saturday my friend..looking good:aok: thats why I play these.IMO...you learn more with these and can do more and not worry..


*duck*...MJ will grow way better in drier soil  not wet this is where..IMO..people blow a soil grow..That 1 lb bag container. and temps at right level..shoul use 12 ounces 6.5ph water a week..if i may say...let it dry  for a week..dont do nothing untill next Saturday..then give 12 ounces RO/warmtea..or a lite "N"  and let it go another week..then RO..But like *YUM YUM* said  these are OUR Frankentiens:rofl:


*UKgirl420*:heart:  whats the problems?  you didnt get my Mites did you..i wished them on ex-wife tho:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

I have to go back and see when we planted *4u2sm0ke* I don't think I have watered but once since we planted and that was with the sprayer.
I usually wait till the plant tells me to water....  I will get some pictures up soon.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Here are some of my candy:rofl:

Not nearly has nice as *4u's*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

dubblehue said:
			
		

> I'm going to try growing in a thimble.


 


Hows that growing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Here are some of my candy:rofl:
> 
> Not nearly has nice as *4u's*


 



hey ..I want some candy MR:hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *UKgirl420*:heart: whats the problems? you didnt get my Mites did you..i wished them on ex-wife tho:giggle:


 
*No ,no mites lol ,,i think the ex wife got em all  *

*it just that the leaves keep going funny ,twisty but not tight twists ,:ignore: ,well here they are *
*



*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey *UKgirl420* my 'Miss McMentos' has part of her root laying on top showing off:rofl:....I think.. I will water them tonight... I have only watered them once.. I think...I don't think very well when I got the glow going:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 25, 2009)

*hey pc is that the little devil in the tiny lid shes cute :baby:
got to give them ladies a drink every now and then *


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2009)

yes that is Ms. McMentos she is looking ok, but ms m&m is looking a little weak. I might have over watered her...I will say one thing, that when you go straight to 12/12 they sure grow slow


----------



## pcduck (Jan 30, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> yes that is Ms. McMentos she is looking ok, but ms m&m is looking a little weak. I might have over watered her...I will say one thing, that when you go straight to 12/12 they sure grow slow





Wow I really stuck my foot in my mouth there:doh:, they grew over an inch the last day.:shocked:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics. Ms. Mcmentos decided to stand up


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 4, 2009)

*mine are looking rubbish :fid: leaves gone yellow but when you feed them they threw a tantrum  the tall one got the roots stuck to the bottom so i have removed the bottom and enough of the moaning heres the candy not looking so sweet  


*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine are also a light green and looking weak. I wonder if they put something on or in the bag for freshness? I even put a little nutes in their last watering and the looked worst for it


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:




Is that all you got to say?:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *4u2sm0ke*
> _:rofl:_
> 
> ...


 
:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> :rofl:




I am mystified :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is that all you got to say?:rofl:


 


Nope....:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is *Ms.McMentos* and*The M&M Girl* looking weak


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends...Im saying heres mine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 4, 2009)

How the Hell does that *mentos *stay up?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I need to pump them up. Mine look like girly girly girls next to yours *4u2sm0ke*.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> How the Hell does that *mentos *stay up?



Hey sometimes she even stands straight up. Not bad for having a fan 2 feet away:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*and in swoops 4u with his CANDY  grow looking Sweeeeet ,:giggle: 

looking good as per usual 4U:ignore:
:48:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 5, 2009)

thanks Girl:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 10, 2009)

*well guys my 2 are not dead yet :ignore: maybe even looking a little better than last week   well here they are anyway  






happy smoking all :48:

ps guys we are all a little slow on updates :giggle:*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 10, 2009)

Yours looks better than mine *UKgirl420*. will post pics once the light comes on


----------



## pcduck (Feb 11, 2009)

Wellllllllllll here are my babies. They are not even close in comparison with 4u's and UK's, I am embrassed, but here they are... I might not have the best candy grow but I have meet some good people that I call my friends:stoned:   
I am a little bit under the weather today, sorry for the delay in posting my pics.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 12, 2009)

hehe funky looking plants you guys have  i'm jealous of my fella's toxic waste lady its such a lovely looking plant!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 14, 2009)

:ciao: friends..i am looking for a larger candy container for the whooopers..I hope to find one this weekend  transplant and then put into flower..all the others are still in veg..my good and plenty carton looks like crap..lol..but still holding in there..well heres my candy store:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 14, 2009)

*duck ,,,it looks just as good as mine if not better 
and 4u once again has come up triumph ,,they do  look very pretty ,,:heart:

:48:  :bong2:   :48:  :bong2:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hi guys well as of today my 2 straggly looking ones have gone into 12/12 
lets hope for a girl :48:



*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

:ciao:  *UKgirl420*  I put all mine in flower on Valantines day..and seeing that I have had a good run with females...well plant ones anyway:rofl:  Im sending some :heart: your way ...and dont forget the BoyZ :chuck::chuck::chuck:

Pics this weekend..i forgot to check them yesturday:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 18, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Hi guys well as of today my 2 straggly looking ones have gone into 12/12 *
> *lets hope for a girl :48:*
> *View attachment 100679
> View attachment 100680
> ...


 



IDK....that PINK  one is deff  a Female..or maybe a he/she


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 18, 2009)

yo 4u,that whopper plant looks rather appealing.no doubt on the transplant,if i participated in such grows as these i would have an immediate interest in transplanting also if such a plant presented itself.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2009)

Mine has been in 12/12 for long time. Not doing much


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 21, 2009)

*mines not doing much either duck ,but it has only been 4 days   but patrick likes them ,,just gone to get the camera and when i come back i found him unsure of which one he prefers ,,seemed he had had a lick of both :giggle:




*


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine looks better when I water it:laugh:
I guess I should do that more often.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Mine looks better when I water it:laugh:
> I guess I should do that more often.


 
it helps...i think


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> it helps...i think




This growing in dirt is harder than it first seems...Do you mean I should water it more than once every week to 2 weeks?:laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2009)

haha...when its needed *duck*..I know ducks need water everyday..But not MJ..I water every other day now that they are in flower..they dry faster..IMO..Less water is better in soil..as per HYDRO  you need gallons:rofl:  how long yours been in flower?  these small grows seem to slow down during the straetch  as per others that stretch..IDK..just my thaughts all tho clouded by Bong resadue this morning:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2009)

They have been in 12/12 since sprout..I think..need to go back and check the journal. ...Jeepers I hope the stretch is over Ms. McMentos can't stand up now..... The M&M girl is standing on her own, even with getting tramped on my Ms McMentos.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Feb 22, 2009)

This grow is fantastic!!!  I am pullin up a chair to watch all the :watchplant:

I love candy :heart:   I'd like to join the next grow!!


----------



## nirvanamomma (Feb 26, 2009)

lol! looks like fun! funny ****.....never thought about using candy containers!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2009)

Well here are some pictures of my two new girls. They both finally showed their sex this week.:yay: :banana: :dancing: :clap:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 3, 2009)

*:clap: on the girls ,,,ms mentos and M&M look good:bongin:*


----------



## HydroManiac (Mar 3, 2009)

UK duck take a look at my journal btw plants look good D:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*well still no sign of sex :ignore: 

and the pink one just likes to keep shedding her leaves  





:48:*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *well still no sign of sex :ignore: *


 
keep your chin up girl, there is someone for everyone, sometimes you just gotta wait for it 

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

*:rofl:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 4, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> IDK....that PINK one is deff a Female..or maybe a he/she


 
*Ok 4u your right so far , the pink one has shown the 2 tell tale hairs ,lets hope she dont grow no balls  *

*:48:*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 4, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *Ok 4u your right so far , the pink one has shown the 2 tell tale hairs ,lets hope she dont grow no balls  *
> 
> *:48:*




Yippy  I lay Yippy I low is a girl:yay: just say no to balls:rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 5, 2009)

*:woohoo: we have another girl  

heres both girls hairs 


*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> keep your chin up girl, there is someone for everyone, sometimes you just gotta wait for it
> 
> eace:


 



yeah...just like Harvest ..its the waiting that is hard  huh girl?:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 7, 2009)

:ciao:  everyone...sorry had problems loading pics for a while..They have it resolved now..I must say Duck  and ukgirl..those LADIES  and doing great:clap:  mine are all Female as well.  I dropped the Peanut M&M  and snapped her neck  and then trying to react to fast i stepped on her:rofl:  Im  a Losser..:giggle:  well gotta GROW now..Looking great my friends 



*ukgirl*...mine are loseing a lot leafs too


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Nice girlies 4U   :48:*


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

I just jumped into this thread, but man is this hillarious, and just awesome.

Youve all gotten so good at growing, you can grow it in anything!  I hope I get that comfortable with growing.  

Next, you should trying growing it in fruit, its much healthier.  Imagine a bud growing out of a watermelon or something.  I gotta try that when I get better/a chance.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 9, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> I just jumped into this thread, but man is this hillarious, and just awesome.
> 
> Youve all gotten so good at growing, you can grow it in anything! I hope I get that comfortable with growing.
> 
> Next, you should trying growing it in fruit, its much healthier. Imagine a bud growing out of a watermelon or something. I gotta try that when I get better/a chance.


 
hehe great idea KeepsTen :cool2:
hey 4u thats one to think of for next fall ,,you could use one of your pumkins :hubba:

:48:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

Imagine, you could fill it with compost, and just leave it.  All the beautiful bacteria/micro life and nutrients in there.  All youd need is water!

But, then youve also got a mess of a pumpkin that has composted into it too....  Might be a good outdoor project.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

okay not much to add other then these pics:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> I just jumped into this thread, but man is this hillarious, and just awesome.
> 
> Youve all gotten so good at growing, you can grow it in anything! I hope I get that comfortable with growing.
> 
> Next, you should trying growing it in fruit, its much healthier. Imagine a bud growing out of a watermelon or something. I gotta try that when I get better/a chance.


 


Hmmmm  now you got me thinking..but will a fruit rine make the journey tho..I think an Orange peel will rot b4 Harvest..lol..But heck..Im up for the challange..no water mellon in seaon yet..and what fruit is best for this?  :rofl:  Thanks for stopping in and giveing me some ideas:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> hehe great idea KeepsTen :cool2:
> hey 4u thats one to think of for next fall ,,you could use one of your pumkins :hubba:
> 
> :48:


 

:rofl:  I can see me trying to put a 500 lb  pumkin in my shed..lol..Kids would really think Im nuts   and It does have me interested:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Imagine, you could fill it with compost, and just leave it. All the beautiful bacteria/micro life and nutrients in there. All youd need is water!
> 
> But, then youve also got a mess of a pumpkin that has composted into it too.... Might be a good outdoor project.


 

out door indeed my friend..:giggle:  ever see a pumkin after say 4 weeks after beeing carved with a candle in it?  thats what my 1800 watts of MH would do to it

Last summers project was "THC Tomatoes" :rofl:  that didnt work out to good..anyway  thanks for the ideas:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: I can see me trying to put a 500 lb pumkin in my shed..lol..Kids would really think Im nuts and It does have me interested:hubba:


 
 *u mean they dont all ready :giggle:*


*what about a pineapple would that work ?it  would have a cool spikey body to put off  predators eace: *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

:rofl:  good one..i would probably back my butt into it:rofl:  and jump into plants:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 14, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl: good one..i would probably back my butt into it:rofl: and jump into plants:giggle:


 


			
				UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *it would have a cool spikey body to put off predators eace: *


 

*:yeahthat: my point excatley :ignore:    *


----------



## pcduck (Mar 14, 2009)

My M & M girl and Ms.Mcmentos Is taking a beating. Their light cycle is all screwed up. Getting light at all different times when not suppose to. Oh well I will have to see what happens now, to late to change what has been done to them. Maybe they will not hermie on me.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 14, 2009)

why are you haveing problems with lights *duck*?  do you not use timeres?  Fingers crossed my friend:bong:


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Uh oh... They are starting to look a little sick.  I hope you get a little nug off em at least.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

4u's 

From the looks of it, they looked to be yellowing and had some spots.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 16, 2009)

*well heres an update ,,they are still alive ,not doing to bad actually  






*
*
Happy smoking all :48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> 4u's
> 
> From the looks of it, they looked to be yellowing and had some spots.


 
"some spots" :rofl:  I think they call those "trichs"  and not the ones little kids ride:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

*UKgirl*..nice Job:yay:  Heres is an update of mine and where we are at...




*KeepsTen*..these are ..IMO..learning grows that are fun to do..if you would like to practice and play..you are welcome to join in on my "Med Grow"  mine just started flower but *PurpleSkunk *is still rooting..be sure to check it out in my sig..until then Take care and be safe 




Okay...remember the Peanut M&M i dropped and then stepped on?..lol. i dont ..heres the others..acccept "Toxic Waste"  but thats another thread and is doing well   I do want to show the Good and Plenty:hubba: Have a Great week everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 18, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Uh oh... They are starting to look a little sick. I hope you get a little nug off em at least.


 

Oh I will  at least:rofl:  I wish I would have transplanted that whooper one into a 1/2 gal  candy jug..I may have got an ounce..this Good and Plenty will bring a good couple grams..pull up what makes you comfy..Heres my :bong1:  and a Pile of my best Home grown..sit back and watch..or better yet play along:hubba:   Have a Great day


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, still new to all this, wasnt trying to bag on ya or anything.  Kinda hard to see from small pics too, heh.

I wonder if there are any fun ways to grow Hydro.

Maybe I could try and set up a gravity fed waterfall setup with floating plants?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is my update. Not looking good Got some little buds...Been using the sun b/c of mite problem...Lights been on and off at weird hours,lot of company  lately, but who knows maybe they will make it without hermie?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 18, 2009)

The good and plenty looks excellent 4u im sure you will grab a few grams of her at least ,,:48:

duck them girls will make it  they aint looking as half as bad as you think ,,


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 23, 2009)

*:ciao: 4u and duck just this weeks update ,, ,*









*
happy smoking :48:*


----------



## warlock (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing..truely amazing;and sexy:hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey UK, U2, Duck...Can i get in on this??? i've got a little fun plant going in a Capri Sun container...got a couple other things in mind come time to clone...but this little fellow is from seed...i'll get a pic later if it's ok ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2009)

The Candy just gets sweeter and sweeter:lama:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine look like doo doo next to yours *4u2sm0ke*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 29, 2009)

*


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


			The Candy just gets sweeter and sweeter:lama:
		
Click to expand...


:holysheep: 4u they are getting sweeter  just like they have been dipped in sugar  


im still waiting on trichs to be visable ,,,what they like on yours duck ?*

eace:   :48:   eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*its that time of the week again guys 








:48:   :bong:*


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 31, 2009)

ok wait im soooo new to this. r u using just regualar seed?or auto? and does it still take the same amount of time as u wer to growin full size container?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Mar 31, 2009)

*just using regualar seed and yes it still takes the same amount of time as a full size pot ,,*


----------



## smokeup420 (Mar 31, 2009)

lol ight sounds good. is it breaking the rules to use a auto seed?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 1, 2009)

nope


----------



## pcduck (Apr 1, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> lol ight sounds good. is it breaking the rules to use a auto seed?





There were rules?:rofl: Lets see, I think, I broke the following rules:


Planted in MG soil
Forgot to water numerous times
Interrupted the light/dark cycle many times
Forgot when I planted
Dropped and fell over to many times to count
Feed them high N when in flower
Pretty much a total screwed up grow, but willing to do it again

The only rule I did not break was.....I had fun:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 5, 2009)

Well I did not follow the rules and my plants look like it. I looked at the trichs, getting some milky ones:bolt::bong2::bong2:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

update with pics comeing..went ahead a harvested the woohper..I droped it and then stepped on..so *duck*..dont feel to bad okay...and these are all for fun anyway..not like we going to set wieght records..lol..I believe its more a learning expierence than anything..take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 6, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *its that time of the week again guys *
> 
> *View attachment 107220
> View attachment 107221
> ...


 

Looking Great *Girl*:heart:  :watchplant::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, I went back to the seed poppin day, it is already going on 3 months.

Still just milky, showing some frosting.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> update with pics comeing..went ahead a harvested the woohper..I droped it and then stepped on..so *duck*..dont feel to bad okay...and these are all for fun anyway..not like we going to set wieght records..lol..I believe its more a learning expierence than anything..take care and be safe everyone:bolt:


 





			
				pcduck said:
			
		

> Wow, I went back to the seed poppin day, it is already going on 3 months.
> 
> Still just milky, showing some frosting.


 


well arnt you 2 the lucky ones i still aint got no trichs :fid: well here see for your selves ,,,and it went in flower just after yours 4u  






happy toking all :48::bong1:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

My trichs look just like the regular plants just not so much on the leaves


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

:ciao:  friends and fellow players..I have gone ahead with Harvest on this grow..I need to foccus on the final flower now..these was fun  and have enjoyed the ride..I learned lots and will use what i have experienced next fall..until then take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok *4u2sm0ke*... I am getting right close myself. I am going to try to see if I can get some amber trichs out of them. I will still update here. And it has been real fun, I will be looking for a cool container all summer for next falls' attempt   :bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 8, 2009)

*well in that case im gonna see if i can get clear trichs  of her let alone harvest her or wait for to yurn amber   :rofl:

any pics of the harvest 4u?*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2009)

okay  I will  tonight  *Girl*..I dont really  do the whole dry/cure with these  im sorry:giggle:  i would never be able to find a jar that small:rofl:


*Duck*...try and reveg it  and put outside  in new container..Im takeing my Good and Plenty  and going to Bonsai  it:lama:  just my thoughts...tho clouded with heavy :bong1: resadue:fly:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 8, 2009)

We shall see, right know it is way to cold


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 13, 2009)

*well i have found 1 or 2 trichs but seeing as tho they are not taking up much room  ill let them go longer  im thinking it may be a long flowering strain as my girl in my gj is having the same problem ,,trichless :cry: 








happy toking all :48:*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

What a bummer *UKgirl420* I have all kinds of trichs, just not much bud.
These two girls have taken some much abuse and they still keep going. I now have them sitting in my window. After another interruption of the dark cycle


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 13, 2009)

any nanners start popping on that poor thing *duck*?  You sure have put her threw hell:rofl:  tough old broad:giggle:  no pun



:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope nothing *4u2sm0ke* these Bubba/kush girls are tough and good:hubba: :hubba:  Maybe I should try to hermie them?:rofl: Well I kinda been doing that but not on purpose.:rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Pics of Ms. Mcmentos. She be gaining a little weight. cloudy, still in flower


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 17, 2009)

*nice pics of ducks duck

and miss mentos is coming along nicely *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 19, 2009)

*well 4u and duck ,,my candy grow has come to an end  

thanks for a fun grow and hope to do more with you,se  again come autum 

she never got very tric laden in fact i chopped ,,well snipped :giggle: at the first sign of 90%cloudy 10 clear ,,cause ,,well because i wanted too and the card board was starting to disintegrate  

oops also camera broke and using my old one is fustrating so theres only a pic of 1 





*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 19, 2009)

Thats cool I am still holding out. Ms.McMentos is doing good since I have watered her a couple times. M & M not so good. I think she got root rot from poor drainage. She is still hanging, but barely.

When viewed under microscope trics are cloudy with a few amber.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 25, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *nice pics of ducks duck
> 
> and miss mentos is coming along nicely *


*



I thik they call those Geese ukgirl:giggle:     :heart:


IDK..maybe they ducks in UK:rofl:  but they are bigger*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 25, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I thik they call those Geese ukgirl:giggle:  :heart:
> 
> 
> IDK..maybe they ducks in UK:rofl: but they are bigger


 

NO your right ,,,my badd should of enlarged pic


----------



## pcduck (Apr 25, 2009)

That is ok *UKgirl420* They are Canadian...:laugh:...........geese:laugh:

My 2 girls are still hanging in there. They are starting to like this sun, since they are window sill buds


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2009)

My 2 girls have been in 12/12 end of Jan. and it has been 8 weeks since they showed their sex....So my question is how long do you think I need to flush these little gems....:fly::fly::fly:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 29, 2009)

have you used nutes? how often?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> have you used nutes? how often?



Yes I have used nutes, occasionally I would give them leftover nutes from regular garden


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

*hey duck :ciao: when u plannning on chopping her ,, ?*


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *hey duck :ciao: when u plannning on chopping her ,,
> ?*



Soon, since I am almost out of weed. My other grow still has 30 days
But I am kinda getting into the fall colors she is showing, since it is spring time and I am :stoned:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2009)

This here is a pic of my *M & M girl*
Just trying to see if I can get some close up or at least better ones:bolt::bong2:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Apr 29, 2009)

*awwww shes a pretty little thing eace:*


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2009)

Just a little update. I cut down my candy grow today
Here are some pics, some are blurry, some are not
Had a lot of fun and I hope  *4u2sm0ke* & *UKgirl420* invite me to participate in the next falls candy grow. I saved my container


----------



## UKgirl420 (May 6, 2009)

she looks scruptious duck ,,,love the colours ,,:bong: :48:


----------



## pcduck (May 7, 2009)

thanks *UKgirl420*

Can't wait to do it again next fall


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 7, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Just a little update. I cut down my candy grow today
> Here are some pics, some are blurry, some are not
> Had a lot of fun and I hope *4u2sm0ke* & *UKgirl420* invite me to participate in the next falls candy grow. I saved my container


 



:yay: That will bring a *SWEET* HIGH..well done *duck*..I too save all my fun containers..well accept the candy wrapers that did not make it:rofl: and of coarse we will do this one again next Fall..I will have to change my Med bottle tho..this is the second grow and doesnt look to good.. thanks for playing along we had a great winter with these..congrats again on makeing it to finsh..and what I Beautiful Bud she is too:hubba: 


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------

